# Team Werewolf: A wolf doesn't concern itself with the opinions of sheep



## James Bond (Oct 19, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 




@A. Wolf 
@James Bond 
@Wolf Movement 
@Sassky 
@Chloe 
@Kira Yagami 
@Wolfgetsu 
@Lycankro 
*Spoiler*: __ 







@JACOBLON BLACK 
@Remus Lupin





*Spoiler*: __ 





_I am Wolf Man!
Has he lost his humanity?
Can he see or is he blind?
Can he walk on all fours
Or if he moves will he fall?

Is he alive or dead?
Has he thoughts within his head
We'll change from skin to hair
With the full moon's glare

He was burned by silver
In the great unfamiliar
When he travelled time
For the evolution of mankind

Nobody wants him
He just howls at the moon
Planning his vengeance
That he will soon unfold

Now the time is here
For Wolf Man to spread fear
Vengeance from the grave
Kills the people he once saved

Nobody wants him
They just turn their heads
Nobody helps him
Now he has his revenge

Heavy paws that shred
Fills his victims full of dread
Running as fast as they can_
_Wolf Man lives again!_



*Hell-o!*

In this thread you can:

Complete you team tasks.
Have conversations.
Choose a leader if you wish. The leader will have the OP and will can change it.
Add a poll.
Be mean to rival teams members.  Just follow the general forum rules.

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@Raiden
@Chloe
@RemChu
@James Bond
@A. Waltz
@God Movement


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@Avalon
@Kira Yagami
@Sassky
@Moira
@Suigetsu


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> 3
> 
> @Raiden
> @Chloe
> ...


Link isn't working fam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Link isn't working fam.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 19, 2018)

Link works fine. Thanks Lu.


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2018)

Vampires are cucks, yo


----------



## God Movement (Oct 19, 2018)

We’re wolves.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 19, 2018)

we've clearly got the best team


----------



## Chloe (Oct 19, 2018)

in for remchu's drawing tbh


----------



## Chloe (Oct 19, 2018)

i feel like the zombies would take that

i was thinking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

I posted it in Team Zumbie's thread, so posting in all threads:

-------------------------

The drawing task is individual. Everyone will have to complete that one.



> As a team:
> 
> 
> There is a special thread only for your team in . Post there at least once before *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.
> ...


These are the team tasks:

1 - Posts here at least once. Posted here = task completed. No need daily to check ups.
2 - Choose the motto for your team and like your avatar and custom title, you all have 3 days to decide.
3 - This is the only one who will needs more effort, but you all have 12 days to complete it and as a team.



> As a member:
> 
> During all event wear an avatar related to your team. You have 3 days from now on to change your avatar.
> Same for your _custom title_.
> Draw something team related and sign it with you NF username. It can be any level of drawing. Tag me when posting it in your Team's Thread. Deadline: *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.


These are individual tasks:

1 - You have 3 days to change your avatar. You can make your own avatar or ask help to your team mates or another NF members.
2 - Same for your Custom Title. Just the word "Zombie" is enough.
3 - This may look like a difficult task, but it isn't. The drawing can be really simple. After you finishhed it, you can take a picture and post here. Just remember to sign it. You can also use the NF drawing tool.

Example, I'm [HASHTAG]#teamghost[/HASHTAG]



*I drew the ugly ghost using the NF drawing tool*

I drew a ghost. This kind of drawing is enough.

So, in the end, if the team doesn't complete one of the team tasks, everyone will get cursed. If a member doesn't complete an individual task while the team completed all team's tasks, only the user will be cursed.


----------



## James Bond -- TASK 3 - LYRICS (Oct 20, 2018)

Oh dear, drawing something 

As for our theme song, this one instantly springs to mind


As for changing lyrics of a song to suit our team I have come up with this;

Black Sabbath - Wolf Man


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am Wolf Man!
Has he lost his humanity?
Can he see or is he blind?
Can he walk on all fours
Or if he moves will he fall?

Is he alive or dead?
Has he thoughts within his head
We'll change from skin to hair
With the full moon's glare

He was burned by silver
In the great unfamaliar
When he travelled time
For the evolution of mankind

Nobody wants him
He just howls at the moon
Planning his vengeance
That he will soon unfold

Now the time is here
For Wolf Man to spread fear
Vengeance from the grave
Kills the people he once saved

Nobody wants him
They just turn their heads
Nobody helps him
Now he has his revenge

Heavy paws that shred
Fills his victims full of dread
Running as fast as they can
Wolf Man lives again!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2018)

@Majin Boo Can I suggest also adding in a team themed movie which we as a team discuss is the best for eg. Dog Soldiers for us as our werewolf themed movie which can then be put to like a vote at some point between all the teams of which is the best movie horror monster movie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

James Bond said:


> @Majin Boo Can I suggest also adding in a team themed movie which we as a team discuss is the best for eg. Dog Soldiers for us as our werewolf themed movie which can then be put to like a vote at some point between all the teams of which is the best movie horror monster movie?


Your team leader can suggest that to other team leaders, but it will be just a side event and not required to do, just for fun.

And I added the team banner you did to the OP:


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2018)

Made some avatars people can use if they want to


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

Raiden isn't participating anymore. You guys don't need to worry about that, the team isn't going to be cursed due that (He posted here, anyway, just deleted his posts). Because he and Aphrodite aren't participating anymore, all teams have 10 members.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

hey can anyone edit my current avatar to make it werewolf-ish?
like give him some fangs and hairy cat/wolf ears 
or like write the word "rawr" at the bottom to make it kinky


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

or if anyone has any like ironic/edited werewolf/cute avas that i could use


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Oh dear, drawing something
> 
> As for our theme song, this one instantly springs to mind
> 
> ...


yeah this works


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

ok for our team motto:


"wolf wolf!!!"


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

is my avatar acceptable ? ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

here is my drawing of a werewolf mid transformation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

i have completed every individual task and i think all of the team tasks are completed as well unless someone forgot to post here


----------



## James Bond (Oct 20, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> ok for our team motto:
> 
> 
> "wolf wolf!!!"


What about this for our motto?

_Even a man who is pure in heart
And says his prayers by night
May become a wolf when the wolfs bane blooms
And the autumn moon is bright
_
It's from the classic horror movie The Wolf Man.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

James Bond said:


> What about this for our motto?
> 
> _Even a man who is pure in heart
> And says his prayers by night
> ...


that is way too long for a thread title!!!!

"wolf wolf!"


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 20, 2018)

foggy in the streets, doggy in the sheets


----------



## Chloe (Oct 20, 2018)

i have a movie that i want for the stock but i'm on mobile until tomorrow


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2018)

hybrid werewolf vegeta for my drawing.

think that's all of my individual tasks done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chloe (Oct 21, 2018)

my avatar is from ginger snaps (werewolf movie)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2018)

Team zombie have came up with a team name as well as a team motto are we supposed to do that as well or are they just more into it than us?


----------



## Chloe (Oct 21, 2018)

we're supposed to get a motto


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2018)

What about He who makes a beast of himself get's rid of the pain of being a man. for the motto?


----------



## Kira Yagami (Oct 21, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Made some avatars people can use if they want to
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks mate


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2018)

I've made some gif avatars if people prefer them as well;


*Spoiler*: __ 










If you're looking for anything specific I can try to make that if I can 

Trying to reduce file size is a pain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Since @Sassky  is a new member, I posted is his/her vm telling him/her to post here.

@Avalon  will do that later and @Suigetsu  , time is almost over for individual tasks.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2018)

@Suigetsu


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi guys! I am sorry for being absent, it was oblivious to me that there were tasks involved, i just wanted to get prizes without giving nothing in return.


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 21, 2018)

James Bond said:


> What about He who makes a beast of himself get's rid of the pain of being a man. for the motto?



Cool one. I also like the sentence from GOT.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

@Sassky 

About the custom title part:



Majin Boo said:


> I'll help you:
> 
> Here:
> 
> Bellow the avatar selection, there is the Custom Title. Write some team related word/phrase there and save it clicking in the "save changes" button (bottom of that page).


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2018)

Sassky said:


> Cool one. I also like the sentence from GOT.


Nice, this one didn't even cross my mind. We can get a list together of people's suggestions and then maybe vote for one?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2018)

Has everyone done their drawings? Time is running out.

@Avalon
@Kira Yagami
@Sassky
@Moira
@Suigetsu
@Raiden
@Chloe
@RemChu
@James Bond
@A. Waltz
@God Movement


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2018)

Alright ladz! we are team yiff yiff and you know wolfs are badass!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Has everyone done their drawings? Time is running out.
> 
> @Avalon
> @Kira Yagami
> ...


You all have until the end of the event to draw something.

What you do need to do as a team until tomorrow is to choose your team motto. And as members, the individual tasks, is to change avatar and custom title.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> You all have until the end of the event to draw something.
> 
> What you do need to do as a team until tomorrow is to choose your team motto. And as members, the individual tasks, is to change avatar and custom title.



Oh right. We can go with one of the mottos @James Bond came up with right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Oh right. We can go with one of the mottos @James Bond came up with right


Right. Just tag me when the team chooses one.


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 21, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Nice, this one didn't even cross my mind. We can get a list together of people's suggestions and then maybe vote for one?



Sure.


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 21, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Has everyone done their drawings? Time is running out.
> 
> @Avalon
> @Kira Yagami
> ...



What are we supposed to draw? Anything? thx


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2018)

something related to our team name. so something related to werewolves.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Has everyone done their drawings? Time is running out.
> 
> @Avalon
> @Kira Yagami
> ...


Not yet, but we have till 1st November I think to do them.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2018)

Well we need a motto ASAP.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2018)

At the moment the suggestions put forward for a motto are;

"Wolf wolf!!!"

"Even a man who is pure in heart
And says his prayers by night
May become a wolf when the wolfs bane blooms
And the autumn moon is bright"

"foggy in the streets, doggy in the sheets"

"He who makes a beast of himself get's rid of the pain of being a man."

"The night is dark and full of terrors."


Once we decide on a motto I will make a new banner with the motto included.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Well we need a motto ASAP.


most definitely. Be Afrrrrraid!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@Chloe
@Remus Lupin
@James10
@God Movement
@A. Wolf

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@Avalon 
@Sassky 
@Kira Yagami 
@Lycankro 
@Suigetsu 

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*


----------



## James Bond (Oct 21, 2018)

As for team motto I really like "He who makes a beast of himself get's rid of the pain of being a man." but it's a team decision so...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2018)

@Majin Boo where can I get my event name from?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

God Movement said:


> @Majin Boo where can I get my event name from?


You can ask in the main thread, so it is easier to keep track:


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

@Majin Boo I will take care of everything before I sleep tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2018)

Team motto ideas

"For the strength of the Pack is the Wolf, and the strength of the Wolf is the Pack."

"A wolf doesn't concern himself with the opinions of sheep."

"It never troubles the wolf how many the sheep may be."

"All is prey for the wolf"


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 21, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> Team motto ideas
> 
> "For the strength of the Pack is the Wolf, and the strength of the Wolf is the Pack."
> 
> ...



I like the second one the best.

"When the snows fall and the white winds blow, the lone wolf dies but the pack survives.”

^This one is also neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2018)

Sassky said:


> I like the second one the best.
> 
> "When the snows fall and the white winds blow, the lone wolf dies but the pack survives.”
> 
> ^This one is also neat.



Yeah i like that one too, just didn't include it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2018)

"We are not like others. We have claws for a reason."

I'm working on avatar now.


----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2018)

Oh, I just found out my Photoshop is dead.

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Nice, this one didn't even cross my mind. We can get a list together of people's suggestions and then maybe vote for one?


yes i vote for this, anything GOT related is a plus


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

oh , @Majin Boo i forgot to write my username on my drawing, is that alright? i dont want to redraw one though but it's there i used the draw sketch tool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

Sassky said:


> I like the second one the best.
> 
> "When the snows fall and the white winds blow, the lone wolf dies but the pack survives.”
> 
> ^This one is also neat.


oh fuck yes do this one!!!!


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

hey majin boo, i think we already completed the wolf lyrics thing. we just need the motto


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> oh fuck yes do this one!!!!


if it's too long just use the second half "the lone wolf dies but the pack survives"


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> oh , @Majin Boo i forgot to write my username on my drawing, is that alright? i dont want to redraw one though but it's there i used the draw sketch tool


That's alright. i've accepted it.



A. Wolf said:


> hey majin boo, i think we already completed the wolf lyrics thing. we just need the motto


Cool! Tag me when posting it here, same as the motto and team leader.

Like Team Zombie, you can also choose a new team name and add it to the thread title (that is optional).


----------



## Chloe (Oct 21, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> "A wolf doesn't concern himself with the opinions of sheep."


my vote is on this


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Oh dear, drawing something
> 
> As for our theme song, this one instantly springs to mind
> 
> ...


@Majin Boo


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 21, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> Oh, I just found out my Photoshop is dead.
> 
> This is going to be interesting.



Why is it dead?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> @Majin Boo


And what is the original song name? Buried Alive? Or is it another song?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

@Chloe

i got my avatar and usertitle

help me come up with a username


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

Remus Lupin said:


> "A wolf doesn't concern himself with the opinions of sheep."



I like this one.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

@Majin Boo

Make me name Jacob Black 

(the wolf from Twilight)


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Majin Boo
> 
> Make me name Jacob Black
> 
> (the wolf from Twilight)


You need to do a pun using your current username, at least.

Like: Jacoblon Black, Jacobalon Black or... Sorry, I'm that bad in making puns.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> You need to do a pun using your current username, at least.
> 
> Like: Jacoblon Black, Jacobalon Black or... Sorry, I'm that bad in making puns.



Jacoblon Black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Jacoblon Black


Just to be sure, is that a... Yes?


----------



## Chloe (Oct 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Chloe
> 
> i got my avatar and usertitle
> 
> help me come up with a username


your user title is amazing


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Just to be sure, is that a... Yes?



Yes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

Chloe said:


> your user title is amazing




Thank you!


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

Chloe said:


> your user title is amazing



it references wolves but it also references howling during tea time


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

I know I'm going to struggle to log on tomorrow and not know why 

then after 10 tries I'll remember i changed my name


----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2018)

Sassky said:


> Why is it dead?



I need to get a new pirated copy.  I guess I haven't used it in so long the crack wore out.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

@Majin Boo @Pumpkinoa 

uh

is it possible to make it JACOBLON BLACK

basically in all capital letters to match my usertitle?


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 21, 2018)

JACOBLON BLACK said:


> @Majin Boo @Pumpkinoa
> 
> uh
> 
> ...


Of course, i'm so happy to see you're embracing your wolfstark side.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 21, 2018)

Chloe said:


> my vote is on this



Seconded


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 21, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> I need to get a new pirated copy.  I guess I haven't used it in so long the crack wore out.


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 21, 2018)

Chloe said:


> your user title is amazing





Pumpkinoa said:


> Of course, i'm so happy to see you're embracing your wolfstark side.



So.. hmm.. Have the Portuguese taken over the internet?


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> And what is the original song name? Buried Alive? Or is it another song?


wolf man black sabbath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> wolf man black sabbath


I meant the original song from Black Sabbath. I just found it, the song's name is "Iron Man":


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Great! Now you guys and gals just need to choose your motto.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 21, 2018)

Sassky said:


> So.. hmm.. Have the Portuguese taken over the internet?


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 21, 2018)

@Majin Boo

Where should this be posted? Thx in advance for the answer.

About the Motto, I pick the sheep one. Seems like it has the majority of votes so far too..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 21, 2018)

Pumpkinoa said:


> Of course, i'm so happy to see you're embracing your wolfstark side.



Thank you 

And lannisters > starks


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

JACOBLON BLACK said:


> Thank you
> 
> And lannisters > starks


agreed!!

@Majin Boo ok i think most people want the *"A wolf doesn't concern itself with the opinions of sheep."* as our motto!! i vote for this too

also Chloe's custom title says "big bad wolf" or something so she fulfilled that part too. we're just missing some of the drawings and everyone is good.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

BEST TEAM GET

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2018)

I still had best motto but I don't care what we choose because I have no personal investment in you people.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> agreed!!
> 
> @Majin Boo ok i think most people want the *"A wolf doesn't concern itself with the opinions of sheep."* as our motto!! i vote for this too


Ok.



> *also Chloe's custom title says "big bad wolf" or something so she fulfilled that part too. *we're just missing some of the drawings and everyone is good.


I know. I've updated the file some time ago.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

Great work, [HASHTAG]#teamwerewolf[/HASHTAG] you all did great!

@Chloe @James Bond @Wolf Movement @A. Wolf and @Sassky completed all tasks. Just remember to keep your avatars and custom titles until the end of the event, so you will get another prize.

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2018)

@Majin Boo I have made a new banner to commemorate our motto

Glad to see everyone came together, sadly I was asleep for most of it 

Best team! @Chloe @Lycankro @JACOBLON BLACK @Wolf Movement @Sassky @A. Wolf @Remus Lupin @Wolfgetsu @Kira Yagami

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2018)

Also is everyone happy with my lyrics and song choice? There is still time to change or make amendments.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2018)

WOW, I'm proud we have such a strong pack.

Awooooooooooooooo~


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 22, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Also is everyone happy with my lyrics and song choice? There is still time to change or make amendments.


yes




awoooooooooo!!!!


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 22, 2018)

we should go into other team threads and say

AWOOOOOOOOOOO
WOLF WOLF WOLF
BARK BARK BARK


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Also is everyone happy with my lyrics and song choice? There is still time to change or make amendments.



Works for me.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Oct 22, 2018)

@Majin Boo


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 22, 2018)

James Bond said:


> @Majin Boo I have made a new banner to commemorate our motto
> 
> Glad to see everyone came together, sadly I was asleep for most of it
> 
> Best team! @Chloe @Lycankro @JACOBLON BLACK @Wolf Movement @Sassky @A. Wolf @Remus Lupin @Wolfgetsu @Kira Yagami





James Bond said:


> Also is everyone happy with my lyrics and song choice? There is still time to change or make amendments.



All is fine for me! Thank you for the effort with the banner and everything else. 


Que fofinho. haha


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> we should go into other team threads and say
> 
> AWOOOOOOOOOOO
> WOLF WOLF WOLF
> BARK BARK BARK


Agreed and already done in the zombie thread


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 22, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Agreed and already done in the zombie thread


Silly mutt, go back to licking your balls.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> Silly mutt, go back to licking your balls.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 22, 2018)

Ew, don't infect me with your deviantart furry cooties.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> Silly mutt, go back to licking your balls.


AWOOOOOOOOOOOO 

BARK BARK BARK


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> Ew, don't infect me with your deviantart furry cooties.


AWOOOOOOOOOOOOO

BARK BARK


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 22, 2018)

fuuuuug!
I just missed a huge opportunity!

I wanted to be SSJ4 SHaggy!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2018)

Any chance I could get OP @Majin Boo ?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2018)

thread's alternative theme


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Any chance I could get OP @Majin Boo ?


Sure. @ane @Pumpkinoa  James Bond is the team leader. Please, change the OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 24, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Sure. @ane @Pumpkinoa  James Bond is the team leader. Please, change the OP.



and done
@James Bond you have it ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Oct 24, 2018)

Wolfgetsu said:


> thread's alternative theme


No lyrics though for us to change to suit our team 



Majin Boo said:


> Sure. @ane @Pumpkinoa  James Bond is the team leader. Please, change the OP.






ane said:


> and done
> @James Bond you have it ~




Have updated OP to include people's individual drawings that have been submitted so far and the altered lyrics for Black Sabbath - Iron Man (or Wolf Man ). There is a week till the competition ends so still some time for everyone else to submit their drawings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 24, 2018)

tfw someone wasn't smart enough to change "Werewolves of London" to "Werewolves of NF."

feelsbadman


----------



## Chloe (Oct 25, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> tfw someone wasn't smart enough to change "Werewolves of London" to "Werewolves of NF."
> 
> feelsbadman





Chloe said:


> i feel like the zombies would take that
> 
> i was thinking


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2018)

Chloe said:


>



I apologize. I never learned to read.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2018)

Couple days left but still needing some individual drawings done

@Wolf Movement 
@Kira Yagami 
@Lycankro 
@A. Wolf 
@Remus Lupin 
@Wolfgetsu 
@JACOBLON BLACK 

Deadline I believe is midnight on 31st if @Majin Boo could just confirm that so still plenty of time to submit something


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2018)

Damn, y'all losers need to get on your drawings.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 25, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Couple days left but still needing some individual drawings done
> 
> @Wolf Movement
> @Kira Yagami
> ...



How many drawings do we need?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2018)

JACOBLON BLACK said:


> How many drawings do we need?


Just the one, has to be werewolf themed that's the only requirement and you need to include your forum name so it's evidence you drew it. See the ones in OP as examples.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> Damn, y'all losers need to get on your drawings.


Alright alright, I'll get into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2018)

Wolfgetsu said:


> Alright alright, I'll get into it.



I've been watching the damn music video in your sig for like a week straight. It's addictive.

When the hell did Noodle grow up???


----------



## Kira Yagami (Oct 25, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Couple days left but still needing some individual drawings done
> 
> @Wolf Movement
> @Kira Yagami
> ...


Ive already submitted my drawing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> Ive already submitted my drawing


My bad, never noticed it 

Added yours to the OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 25, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Couple days left but still needing some individual drawings done
> 
> @Wolf Movement
> @Kira Yagami
> ...


i already submitted my drawing


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 25, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> here is my drawing of a werewolf mid transformation


i was the first to submit my drawing


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Couple days left but still needing some individual drawings done
> 
> @Wolf Movement
> @Kira Yagami
> ...





James Bond said:


> Couple days left but still needing some individual drawings done
> 
> @Wolf Movement
> @Kira Yagami
> ...


*Deadline: November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.

Tasks completed:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> I've been watching the damn music video in your sig for like a week straight. It's addictive.
> 
> When the hell did Noodle grow up???


When did she grow up? when the years passed I suppose.

@Majin Boo  would this do?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2018)

Wolfgetsu said:


> When did she grow up? when the years passed I suppose.
> 
> @Majin Boo  would this do?


Great work! If you can sign it, it is better.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Great work! If you can sign it, it is better.


its already signed 
the paper corner.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2018)

Wolfgetsu said:


> its already signed
> the paper corner.


I meant your username "Suigetsu" as a sign, anyway, I'm going to accept that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> I meant your username "Suigetsu" as a sign, anyway, I'm going to accept that.


oops got your back then. 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2018)

Updated OP with drawings, @A. Wolf any chance you could sign yours as well?


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2018)

I have added a best werewolf movie poll to OP, if you think I left anything out/put something in that shouldn't be feel free to say but I tried to focus on movies primarily about werewolves and not ones that just happen to have them in it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

Voted option 1 because it is the only one I remember watching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Voted option 1 because it is the only one I remember watching.


That would have been my choice but I just love dog soldiers so much I couldn't not vote for it, if you haven't seen it highly recommend it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

James Bond said:


> That would have been my choice but I just love dog soldiers so much I couldn't not vote for it, if you haven't seen it highly recommend it


I'll. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 26, 2018)

"The Howling" is a classic masterpiece. What a great movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2018)

James Bond said:


> I have added a best werewolf movie poll to OP, if you think I left anything out/put something in that shouldn't be feel free to say but I tried to focus on movies primarily about werewolves and not ones that just happen to have them in it.


Well, I dont see teenwolf there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2018)

Wolfgetsu said:


> Well, I dont see teenwolf there...


Check again


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2018)

I think anyone that votes for Twilight should be immediately banned.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 26, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Updated OP with drawings, @A. Wolf any chance you could sign yours as well?


i dont know who you are to keep berating me on this. i already spoke with @Majin Boo and he said it was alright, and he's the one officiating this entire thing. i dont know why i need your approval or anything 
and no im not doing it again, i have a laptop, it was extremely difficult to draw on it


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> i dont know who you are to keep berating me on this. i already spoke with @Majin Boo and he said it was alright, and he's the one officiating this entire thing. i dont know why i need your approval or anything
> and no im not doing it again, i have a laptop, it was extremely difficult to draw on it


I don't think you know what berate means and everyone else has had to sign their drawing so I assumed you did as well. Also I was made team leader so I am just trying to ensure everyone completes the tasks to avoid getting tricked.


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> i dont know who you are to keep berating me on this. i already spoke with @Majin Boo and he said it was alright, and he's the one officiating this entire thing. i dont know why i need your approval or anything
> and no im not doing it again, i have a laptop, it was extremely difficult to draw on it



*snip ~ Rinoa

That's it, I'm going to join Team Witch. Especially after watching the new Sabrina.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 26, 2018)

Guys,  stop

The drawing is an individual task, the team won't be punished if not everyone delivers. Yes,  we ask the drawing is signed,  but we are not ogers and understand different situations.

Waltz,  I don't think the reminder was aggressive but if there is something else I am not seeing,  please,  pm me or someone else and we will check.
The rest,  let's move on. And,  krory, please,  don't insult anyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

ane said:


> Guys,  stop
> 
> The drawing is an individual task, the team won't be punished if not everyone delivers. Yes,  we ask the drawing is signed,  but we are not ogers and understand different situations.
> 
> ...


This.

I'm updating that file I posted some days ago, so you all know who still needs to complete his/her tasks. If it is completed and I didn't check, please, tell me because maybe I didn't see the post. There is also links to all drawings:



@James Bond it will help you keep track.


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 26, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> This.
> 
> I'm updating that file I posted some days ago, so you all know who still needs to complete his/her tasks. If it is completed and I didn't check, please, tell me because maybe I didn't see the post. There is also links to all drawings:
> 
> ...



Hi! I can't put an event name. I searched through all the user options but couldn't find it. Who do i need to hunt in order to change my nick?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

Sassky said:


> Hi! I can't put an event name. I searched through all the user options but couldn't find it. Who do i need to hunt in order to change my nick?


You ask me and I prefer it is in the general event thread so I can keep track:



I give the ok and after that, Rinoa changes your name because only an admin has power to do that.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 26, 2018)

James Bond said:


> I don't think you know what berate means and everyone else has had to sign their drawing so I assumed you did as well. Also I was made team leader so I am just trying to ensure everyone completes the tasks to avoid getting tricked.


who made you team leader? i already posted in this thread and went through the same process you're going through right now of completing tasks and checking that everything is up to date ect. you suddenly come at me like 4 days later trying to redo the stuff i did previously. it comes across as really annoying, you ignore the work other people already did and try to claim "leader" points or whatever.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 26, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> who made you team leader? i already posted in this thread and went through the same process you're going through right now of completing tasks and checking that everything is up to date ect. you suddenly come at me like 4 days later trying to redo the stuff i did previously. it comes across as really annoying, you ignore the work other people already did and try to claim "leader" points or whatever.


It was a team decision A. Wolf.
If you check the posts you’re going to be updated about.

I think he was only checking with good intentions to help, others are trying to do the same on their teams,  so i guess you guys can just move on from this since everything’s cleared up already.  And have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2018)

It's hard to have fun with _certain people_ around, and mods fucking up posts.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 26, 2018)

Why are you guys fighting? This is supposed to be a simple, fun contest. Let's all try and get along in this thread.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2018)

JACOBLON BLACK said:


> Why are you guys fighting? This is supposed to be a simple, fun contest. Let's all try and get along in this thread.


I was just trying to be helpful 

Also, 3 people have voted Twilight how can we get them banned?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 26, 2018)

Just enjoy the game [




James Bond said:


> Also, 3 people have voted Twilight how can we get them banned?



Werewolves aren't even the stars but sidekicks :/


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 26, 2018)

Pumpkinoa said:


> *It was a team decision A. Wolf.*
> If you check the posts you’re going to be updated about.
> 
> I think he was only checking with good intentions to help, others are trying to do the same on their teams,  so i guess you guys can just move on from this since everything’s cleared up already.  And have fun.


it was not


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 26, 2018)

He requested it and nobody opposed. He is updating the op and fullfilling his role. I am sorry, Waltz,  but there is no reason to revoke the position.

In any case,  none of this matters. This is a game and every team member can help. And the most important thing is you should have fun ~


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 26, 2018)

Come on..

Less   and more  .

I thought A.Wolf was the leader of the pack and he was really on top of things tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 26, 2018)

James Bond said:


> I was just trying to be helpful
> 
> Also, 3 people have voted Twilight how can we get them banned?


ahah you can't  but i personally think that the series give greater prominence to vampires.


A. Wolf said:


> it was not


No one opposed at the time, or there was a majority indicating that there would be objections otherwise i am sure that Majin would have indicated. Majin is doing a great work around.
The event is to have fun as Avalon, ane and others have already mentioned, you guys are a team, it's not worth turning this into a quarrel between yourselves.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 26, 2018)

Sassky said:


> Come on..
> 
> Less   and more  .
> 
> I thought A.Wolf was the leader of the pack and he was really on top of things tbh.



Where is your avatar from? It's pretty cool.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2018)

If people aren't happy with me as leader and want someone else I'll honour the wishes of the pack but I wasn't in anyway trying to malicious but merely remind people... I mean everyone signed up to this and it's a fun event so let's just enjoy it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 26, 2018)

James Bond said:


> If people aren't happy with me as leader and want someone else I'll honour the wishes of the pack



No. 

You're staying the leader.


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 26, 2018)

JACOBLON BLACK said:


> Where is your avatar from? It's pretty cool.



The production company was Eddy but several artists animated this by hand. You can see more here >  and the animation studio website is this one >


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

This event is to have fun. Please, don't fight. :/


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2018)

I had fun once.

It was horrible.

I'm going to join Team Witches, deuces bitches.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 26, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> I had fun once.
> 
> It was horrible.
> 
> I'm going to join Team Witches, deuces bitches.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll be most weekend offline, so please, tag ane if you need help.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 26, 2018)

i do not agree that he should be leader
we should have no leader 
just someone to update OP is fine
no title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2018)

A. Wolf said:


> i do not agree that he should be leader
> we should have no leader
> just someone to update OP is fine
> no title


----------



## Kira Yagami (Oct 26, 2018)

Im cool with James as the team leader too.


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes, let James lead us.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2018)

The Howling (original) and Dog Soldiers >>


also werewolves >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> vamps in general


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2018)

Underworld is cool, but because of Kate B. in tight leather, not cause of werewolves


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> The Howling (original) and Dog Soldiers >>
> 
> 
> also werewolves >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> vamps in general



Since when were you part of Team Werewolf? 

Wanna get deported out of here, Brother Shiba?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 27, 2018)

a doge is born part wolf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> a doge is born part wolf



True. Welcome to the best Halloween team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 27, 2018)

Posts were deleted. Let's not derail the thread anymore


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 28, 2018)

Good to see your back @Majin Boo


----------



## Krory (Oct 28, 2018)

woof

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 28, 2018)

We don't play dead or eat beast. 

Keep mut out way.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2018)

That's my drawing. Btw.  It counts because I say it does.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> That's my drawing. Btw.  It counts because I say it does.


Hand's down it is one of the more creative submissions


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 29, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> That's my drawing. Btw.  It counts because I say it does.



Of course it counts


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

I counted it since the start. 

all teams tasks:


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2018)

So it's between us and the Pumpkins as to who finishes individual tasks first.

Zombies and Witches be slacking.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ignition (Oct 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> werewolves >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> vamps in general



Werewolves aren't known for their brains, y'know


----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> So it's between us and the Pumpkins as to who finishes individual tasks first.
> 
> Zombies and Witches be slacking.


We can't be losing to the Hufflepuffs (pumpkin) of this competition 



Ignition said:


> Werewolves aren't known for their brains, y'know


We're known for our strength


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Werewolves aren't known for their brains, y'know



And vampires are known for their men wearing make-up and dresses, and getting stomped by werewolves.


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2018)

James Bond said:


> We can't be losing to the Hufflepuffs (pumpkin) of this competition
> 
> 
> We're known for our strength



You need to tell Ava and Rem to get on their shit.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> You need to tell Ava and Rem to get on their shit.


Last time I did that it didn't end well 

@JACOBLON BLACK @Remus Lupin I hope I am not pestering you or feel like I am trying to force you into anything just simply reminding you that time is running out for your individual werewolf art submission. Don't stab me pls


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 29, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Last time I did that it didn't end well
> 
> @JACOBLON BLACK @Remus Lupin I hope I am not pestering you or feel like I am trying to force you into anything just simply reminding you that time is running out for your individual werewolf art submission. Don't stab me pls



I'll draw something for you in 5 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chloe (Oct 29, 2018)

is that meant to be wolf-life


----------



## Krory (Oct 30, 2018)

Our prize better not be just being able to keep these "Sparkles."

Unless we get to choose another team sparkle. I want Witches.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 30, 2018)

Not even gonna say what this looks like.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> *Our prize better not be just being able to keep these "Sparkles."*
> 
> Unless we get to choose another team sparkle. I want Witches.


What a great idea! 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't worry about that.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

Btw, I've accepted @JACOBLON BLACK 's drawing. 

Because Art IS A Bang! 

It is signed lol 

I can see the werewolf there.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks like his head fell off his body.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Looks like his head fell off his body.


I heard Werewolfs teamed up with the Zombies just to piss the Vamps off.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2018)

too busy debating harry potter in the obd, sorry about the poor drawing


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 30, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> I heard Werewolfs teamed up with the Zombies just to piss the Vamps off.



You know what sucks also vamps are my fav halloween monster and i totally missed it. 



JACOBLON BLACK said:


> too busy debating harry potter in the obd, sorry about the poor drawing



What its a super cute drawing and you're seriously still debating harry potter?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

JACOBLON BLACK said:


> too busy debating harry potter in the obd, sorry about the poor drawing


The drawing is ok, don't worry about that. 

In the end, it was about the Witches. Now, you can have some Pumpkin soup or pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> What its a super cute drawing and you're seriously still debating harry potter?




of course 

you think im gonna let nighty and her obd friends beat me?


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 30, 2018)

JACOBLON BLACK said:


> of course
> 
> you think im gonna let nighty and her obd friends beat me?


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2018)

the arguing wont end until they give up or iwandesu/musubi decides to lock the thread


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

@Remus Lupin

*Friendly reminder you have until November 1 at 8pm UTC to draw something related to your team.* Please, remember you need to sign that with your NF username. You can use any tool (pencil, pens, paint, computer) to draw. There is also the drawing tool in NF (the "draw sktech" function). The drawing can be any level of skill, don't worry about that.

If you did draw something and I didn't see it, please, tell me asap.


----------



## Krory (Oct 30, 2018)

If Remy submits his drawing, we win.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 30, 2018)

Updated OP accordingly  just one more and we all win admin for a day (haha can you imagine?)


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2018)

@Remus Lupin


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2018)

@Remus Lupin


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 31, 2018)

James Bond said:


> I was just trying to be helpful
> 
> Also, 3 people have voted Twilight how can we get them banned?



Twlight was awesome.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Twlight was awesome.


 Take that back


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 31, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Take that back



I can’t


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN, TEAM WEREWOLF!*

As a prize for completing all six tasks, you will get, for a period of 2 weeks, exclusive sparkles:

*Moon Light, Team Werewolf's Sparkles: *


*You can choose if you wish to wear them or not right after the event is over, so tag me. *

*They are seasonal and special prizes*, so you can't wear them later and/or keep the sparkle's points.

@Chloe 
@James Bond 
@Wolf Movement 
@A. Wolf 
@JACOBLON BLACK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

@Sassky 
@Kira Yagami 
@Lycankro 
@Wolfgetsu 

Please, read my post above.


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo I'll take 'em.


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo I love sparkles.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @Sassky
> @Kira Yagami
> @Lycankro
> @Wolfgetsu
> ...


I absolutely LOVE sparkles! Does that mean I did complete the tasks?


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2018)

Wait, wtf, really brah????


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2018)

I watched uh Dog Soldiers last night (seen it before but I think I was half asleep or had a fever). Pretty good. 
Also watched Ginger snaps, think I saw it as a kid. Wew lad.  
=[

Going to watch the 2010?  Wolfman tonight....

Think  watched The Howling night before that too. 

but gave American werewolf in London my favorite, because probably seen that one the most.


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2018)

Less than 24 hours left before I can change my damn avatar. dead

Trying to work on new avatars again but everything I do is trash.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

Wolfgetsu said:


> I absolutely LOVE sparkles! Does that mean I did complete the tasks?


It does.



Remus Lupin said:


> @Majin Boo


Team Werewolf's members have completed all tasks. First team to get 100%!

Congratulations! You won 1st place. 

It gives no special prize, sorry.  You can boast yourselves about being the winners.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chloe (Oct 31, 2018)

WEREWOLVES NUMBA WON

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> It does.
> 
> 
> Team Werewolf's members have completed all tasks. First team to get 100%!
> ...



I think giving me back the two weeks I had to go with this avatar back would be a good start for a prize.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> I think giving me back the two weeks I had to go with this avatar back would be a good start for a prize.


I can't promise that, but I can try.


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> I can't promise that, but I can try.



_*WHY ARE YOU SO NICE????

STAFF ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE THIS*_


----------



## Krory (Oct 31, 2018)

_*YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO FIGHT WITH ME WHEN I MAKE ABSURD CLAIMS AND DEMANDS*_


----------



## God Movement (Oct 31, 2018)

Lets get those sparkles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> _*WHY ARE YOU SO NICE????
> 
> STAFF ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE THIS*_





Lycankro said:


> _*YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO FIGHT WITH ME WHEN I MAKE ABSURD CLAIMS AND DEMANDS*_


Nah, the reason you won the avatar was because you got something bad for too long, so it isn't that absurd. If you mean your language, believe me, I'm used to that.


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2018)

Yo kinda crazy talk but all the wolf movies/ painting changed my vibe with dogs....

I went out to buy some quick groceries. I walk by a man and his dog. Dog like went to bite me or something, bark at me, dude pulled it off me.

Coming back home, lady and her dog she's playing with him. He comes towards me I reach out my hand and he licks it....
he then goes fucking crazing and starts howling.

LOL.

Animal kinship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2018)

I would like the sparkle prize, please and thank you.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 31, 2018)

the sparkles are cute, i'd like them pls


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> It does.


I love you!


And yes yes I would love sparkling sparkles!


----------



## James Bond (Nov 1, 2018)

Awesome submission @Remus Lupin !

Would just like to say thank you to my team for participating and really getting into it. I know there was some drama but there will always be some squabbling in packs. This was a really fun event and would like to also give a big shout out to @Majin Boo who is deservedly getting a lot of praise and quickly becoming everyone's favourite moderator.

Hope everyone had an awesome Halloween 
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Congratulations, Team Werewolf!


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 1, 2018)

Id like them sparkles after the event please. @Majin Boo


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2018)

If my maths is right, it should be after 8pm UTC, so can we safely change avatars/titles now?


----------



## Ignition (Nov 1, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> If my maths is right, it should be after 8pm UTC, so can we safely change avatars/titles now?



Only team vampire. The rest keeps it forever.


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Only team vampire. The rest keeps it forever.



Excuse you, _we_ won.


----------



## Ignition (Nov 1, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> Excuse you, _we_ won.



I was not aware we were racing.


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2018)

Ignition said:


> I was not aware we were racing.



That's what the loser always says.


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2018)

I just want to go back to using a cool avatar.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> I just want to go back to using a cool avatar.


Do it


----------



## Ignition (Nov 1, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> I just want to go back to using a cool avatar.



It's already past  8pm UTC so I don't see a problem  I already changed mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Do it





Ignition said:


> It's already past  8pm UTC so I don't see a problem  I already changed mine.



I've learned to never trust staff. 

Though Majin seems pretty okay so I guess.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> I've learned to never trust staff.
> 
> Though Majin seems pretty okay so I guess.


Majin Lu is awesome, and I am pretty sure it is safe to change it


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> *Majin Lu is awesome*, and I am pretty sure it is safe to change it



Yeah, I suppose.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> Yeah, I suppose.


She is 

And you have a cool avy


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> She is
> 
> And you have a cool avy



Thank you. I've been out of practice, at least a year, so trying to get back into it.  Made two but wasn't really sure about the other one, gonna remake it. And I keep finding new stock I wanna use.

And it's true, she is. Had this nice game and she helped me get my ratings sorted out, _and_ the huge avy as compensation.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> Thank you. I've been out of practice, at least a year, so trying to get back into it.  Made two but wasn't really sure about the other one, gonna remake it. And I keep finding new stock I wanna use.
> 
> And it's true, she is. Had this nice game and she helped me get my ratings sorted out, _and_ the huge avy as compensation.


If you have it in you, which you did and still do, it will all come back to you eventually. You don't lose talent, you just get out of practice. And if you have desire to get back to where you used to be and improve the skills, you are more than halfway done. So yay, pretty soon you will overcome  even yourself! I understand the stock situation, there is always a better one waiting for you along the way.

And yes, I remember that, I shared the link for that Xiammes's event in your VM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> If you have it in you, which you did and still do, it will all come back to you eventually. You don't lose talent, you just get out of practice. And if you have desire to get back to where you used to be and improve the skills, you are more than halfway done. So yay, pretty soon you will overcome  even yourself! I understand the stock situation, there is always a better one waiting for you along the way.
> 
> And yes, I remember that, I shared the link for that Xiammes's event in your VM



Well I ain't all that sure about me having talent, but thank you! But now that I'm actually posting here again I have reason to make more avatars and such, so yes, hopefully I will surpass myself.  But right now I have like twenty images of this character alone open on PS that I wanna use. 

Oh right, thanks! I have a shit memory, sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> Well I ain't all that sure about me having talent, but thank you! But now that I'm actually posting here again I have reason to make more avatars and such, so yes, hopefully I will surpass myself.  But right now I have like twenty images of this character alone open on PS that I wanna use.
> 
> Oh right, thanks! I have a shit memory, sorry.


If you say something like that, it means you definitely have a talent. Don't underestimate yourself and shoot for perfection. 
Does the creative process calm you down, give you more inspiration, or you just feel yourself while making avatars? and the more you do it, the better you will get, always, and I know it sounds like a broken record. But it works!
Who is the character? And nothing wrong with having 20 images open, one will work better than the other in terms of you liking it or one will come out better. 

It is no problem, you are perfectly fine. I am glad you still got the perks, you deserved it


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> If you say something like that, it means you definitely have a talent. Don't underestimate yourself and shoot for perfection.
> Does the creative process calm you down, give you more inspiration, or you just feel yourself while making avatars? and the more you do it, the better you will get, always, and I know it sounds like a broken record. But it works!
> Who is the character? And nothing wrong with having 20 images open, one will work better than the other in terms of you liking it or one will come out better.
> 
> It is no problem, you are perfectly fine. I am glad you still got the perks, you deserved it



I used to do rendering, like transparencies with images that I used to find relaxing but I shake a little too much for it anymore since I always used to erase by hand instead of just using the wand tool, lol. But making avatars kind of took place of that, at least when I am actually (rarely) satisfied with them. Right now I'm fixated on the comic book character Magik, as per my current avatar. 

And thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members). 
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" or something like that.



Only Sparkles:

@Chloe
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

@Sassky
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

@Kira Yagami
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

@James Bond 
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members). 
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" or something like that.



Name changes and sparkles:

@Remus Lupin
RemChu 
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

@Wolf Movement
God Movement 
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

@A. Wolf
A. Waltz 
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

@JACOBLON BLACK
Avalon 
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

@Lycankro
Moira
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

@Wolfgetsu
Suigetsu 
Silver sparkles for 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> I used to do rendering, like transparencies with images that I used to find relaxing but I shake a little too much for it anymore since I always used to erase by hand instead of just using the wand tool, lol. But making avatars kind of took place of that, at least when I am actually (rarely) satisfied with them. Right now I'm fixated on the comic book character Magik, as per my current avatar.
> 
> And thank you!


That sounds exciting, I don't think I have tried rendering, but never say never.
If you find joy and relaxation in it, that is already a winning position! And it is another proof you are doing something right, you are never happy with your own work yourself. Comics  Magik truly looks great in there, it catches attention, so keep doing what you are doing and progress!


----------



## James Bond (Nov 2, 2018)

My name looks so pretty now, if only it was permanent


----------



## Krory (Nov 2, 2018)

James Bond said:


> My name looks so pretty now, if only it was permanent



Same.

I need to start participating in contests again.  Get myself another name change, too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James Bond (Nov 2, 2018)

Moira said:


> Same.
> 
> I need to start participating in contests again.  Get myself another name change, too.


We should do a secret Santa event in December and the requirement could be a gift for whoever you get which could be anything from a drawing to a poem or a bit of music whichever the person feels most comfortable creating 

I could create a banner for it as well @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 2, 2018)

James Bond said:


> We should do a secret Santa event in December and the requirement could be a gift for whoever you get which could be anything from a drawing to a poem or a bit of music whichever the person feels most comfortable creating
> 
> I could create a banner for it as well @Majin Lu



Oh Lord, last Secret Santa event I took place in here turned into a total shitshow thanks to Bioness.  Not sure I'm ready.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 3, 2018)

My favorite team

Reactions: Like 1


----------

